# My dream shop. 40x60  machines, car lift, welding etc..



## xalky (Aug 9, 2017)

I made a video to shore the highlights of the shop. 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 7, 2017)

6 months and you'll wish it was bigger.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## RandyM (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice tour Marcel. What a great place to live. Thank you.


----------



## xalky (Oct 7, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> 6 months and you'll wish it was bigger.
> Thanks scruffy ron


Well it's been 2 yrs now, since I've been here. Sometimes I wish it was bigger...lol. I really do have all the space I need, keeping it clean and neat is always the challenge. My criteria for when I have to start putting things away is when I can't find stuff, or I'm tripping over stuff. When I'm working on something, I make a mess, and more often than not, I'm under the gun to complete the task, so stuff just floats around my work area until I get around to putting it all away.


----------



## xalky (Oct 7, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Nice tour Marcel. What a great place to live. Thank you.


I'm in east Tennessee , we love it here. We're out in the country, it's quiet, no traffic, no noise. It's just me, my wife, our dog, and 2 cats. My wife let's me spend all the time I want in my shop, because she knows it's what makes me happy.


----------



## brino (Oct 7, 2017)

Both that shop and that woman are definitely great.
Congratulations.
-brino


----------



## RandyM (Oct 8, 2017)

xalky said:


> I'm in east Tennessee , we love it here. We're out in the country, it's quiet, no traffic, no noise. It's just me, my wife, our dog, and 2 cats. My wife let's me spend all the time I want in my shop, because she knows it's what makes me happy.



I kinda meant living in the shop, but Tennessee is good too.  Can't beat country living.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 8, 2017)

No shop is complete without a kitchen sink, well done!


----------



## xalky (Oct 8, 2017)

I have water running to the shop for an outdoor faucet, but that sink is for indoor water to wash my hands etc. Free sink. I also have a free instant hot water heater for it. It's on the list of things to do. I never got around to plumbing it up yet.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 8, 2017)

Great work space Marcel, congrats.


----------

